# her halde / herhalde



## Pitt

Hi, I'd like to know the correct spelling:

_her halde_ or _herhalde _(= probably) 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Volcano

*Her halde* - In any event/case
I will come in any event/case - Her halde geleceğim

*Herhalde *- Probably
He will probably be late - Herhalde geç kalacak

In addition, we also use her halukarda instead of her halde


----------



## Pitt

Thanks! But in the turkish-english dictionary there is only this entry (not: her halde):

*herhalde*
*1.* surely, certainly, *in all probability*. 
*2.* surely, certainly, *in any case*, no matter what happens.


----------



## Volcano

*Which dictionary *?


----------



## AlpArslan

herhâlde => most probably
her hâlde => definitely

http://www.tdk.gov.tr/TR/SozBul.aspx?F6E10F8892433CFFAAF6AA849816B2EF05A79F75456518CA


----------



## Pitt

Volcano said:


> *Which dictionary *?


 
http://www.turkishdictionary.net/


----------



## Volcano

Pitt said:


> http://www.turkishdictionary.net/



*The meanings of herhalde you found on this dictionary like this:

Herhalde geleceğim... - I will surely/certainly come to the party.You have invited me.(No matter what happens, in any case)

Herhalde geleceğim... - I will probably come to the party ( I think )

I think this dictionary uses only 'herhalde' in which has both **probability** and certainty meanings*


----------



## saktas

in official or modern Turkish, the goverment dictionaries says the correct one is *her hâlde*, according to dictionary it is false to write *herhalde* or *her halde. *But no matter what you write or spell, every Turkish people will understand you 

The meaning is according to dictionaries, 
1. most probably
2. in any case, no matter what happens, definitely

But I use it for *"of course"* in daily conversation, too


----------



## Volcano

*Shortly

Her halde - Certainty

Herhalde - Probability*


----------



## Pitt

Thanks for all the answers!


----------



## saktas

In additional, in daily conversation, some people also dont say the second *"h" *and say like *"heralde".*


----------



## fahte

Pitt said:


> Thanks! But in the turkish-english dictionary there is only this entry (not: her halde):



You should never fully trust a Turkish dictionary. This is because there is not consensus among linguists over many issues in the language. Moreover, in every dictionary there are plenty of words that are never used, or that are spelled differently (but not necessarily incorrectly) by the majority of people. I recommend you have a few different dictionaries and try cross-checking as much as possible.


----------

